

Zynga Acquires Serious Business - rodyancy
http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2010/02/11/zynga-acquires-serious-business-gets-even-bigger/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+InsideSocialGames+(Inside+Social+Games)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
dnsworks
Having managed their infrastructure for about a year now, I'm pretty happy to
hear this. Serious has an incredible team!

------
jfi
This makes me sad, because Serious Business has a SICK logo, and I fear it
will now go away :)

